# What MoBo to get?



## AphexDreamer (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, so I need to get a new AM2 MotherBoard and I want one that is great at overclocking and has tons of BIOS options for it.

I have no Idea what to get and was hoping maybe someone can recommend one to me.

These are the current ones I have in mind.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131096&Tpk=asus+m2n-e+sli

http://www.lhdigital.co.uk/product_info.php?language=en&currency=USD&products_id=94522

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186104

Not to sure on how good they are and I am not very experinced on MotherBoard Shoping so again any advice and guidness toward a good Overclocking MotherBoard would be fantastic.

Thanks again TPU for listening up.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 26, 2007)

if u intend to overclock the 6400 u have u dont need a super overclocking mobo..

do u.. ???

trog


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 26, 2007)

trog100 said:


> if u intend to overclock the 6400 u have u dont need a super overclocking mobo..
> 
> do u.. ???
> 
> trog



Please Ignore the 6400+, I just want to know whats a good overclocking Motherboard that has lots of features in the BIOS for Ram Tweaking, Voltage Increases over the recomended amount for the CPU, ect...


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=591&l4=0&model=1930&modelmenu=1


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 26, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=591&l4=0&model=1930&modelmenu=1



Nice Very Nice, You have any personal experince with that Board???

Any other recommendations???


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 26, 2007)

Yep, my sister's ex boyfriend had this. Also read reviews


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 26, 2007)

The M2N series are also good but up to a point. They have limited options on the cpu core voltage

PS: Ask an owner because I am not sure about this


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2007)

Get an 790 board of some kind. Even the lower end ones you should think about.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 26, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> The M2N series are also good but up to a point. They have limited options on the cpu core voltage
> 
> PS: Ask an owner because I am not sure about this



Ok man will do, I look it up some its seems great.


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 26, 2007)

i have a m2n-e its good for ocing but voltage goes to 1.55 i think its a great board but you should consider an am2+ board those are real good at ocing


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 26, 2007)

DFI. best ocing motherboard ever. check their site for some am2 motherboards, just google dfi and it will come. These boards are made to overclock.


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 26, 2007)

omg forgot about DFI yeah those are really good a friend of mine has one


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 26, 2007)

philbrown23 said:


> DFI. best ocing motherboard ever. check their site for some am2 motherboards, just google dfi and it will come. These boards are made to overclock.



You know, I was just thinking that in my mind as well! I wonder if DFI released a 790FX based motherboard?!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

So I read some bad review on Newegg about the board posted above, so I'm consediering this.

http://www.directron.com/k9a2platinum.html

What do Yall think???


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> So I read some bad review on Newegg about the board posted above, so I'm consediering this.
> 
> http://www.directron.com/k9a2platinum.html
> 
> What do Yall think???



I have that board.

OK now with the 1.1 update the board is a lot better. I have to RMA mine because the first PCI-E slot doesnt work. But I'm the only one I have seen with this problem/

AMD overdrive now shows temps with the new .14 that you can download here at the TPU.


Oh and they are wrong to all that say this. I can use all of my SATA connects.
MSI soft does not work at all, live update does BUT you have to use the live update bios no pointing and clicking to update. If you want a beta bios you have to dos it. Now the next update looks good. I had a bad checksom with the first beta of it, but I liked the looks of it.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2007)

Did I for get to say that you can push DDR2 to 3v?

LOL just remember to keep a high V-core on your CPU before you cank up the DDR2 voltage 2.3 and up so you don't toast your memory/or CPU memory controler.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Did I for get to say that you can push DDR2 to 3v?
> 
> LOL just remember to keep a high V-core on your CPU before you cank up the DDR2 voltage 2.3 and up so you don't toast your memory/or CPU memory controler.



Can you tell me how good the Bios Options are and how high of a voltage you can get the CPU CORE too as well as RAM Tweaking Setting on that board?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok so now Im stuck between these

DFI LanParty UT 790FX-M2R Socket AM2+ Motherboard Crossfire

http://www.motherboardpro.com/DFI-L...ssfire-AMD-790FX-SB600-Chipset-ATX-p-404.html

MSI K9A2 Platinum Socket AM2+

http://www.directron.com/k9a2platinum.html

ASUS CROSSHAIR AM2 NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131593

ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131224

Do yall think yall could help me narrow my choices down, I have no Idea of which of the four I should get, pretty please


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.directron.com/m3a32mvpdeluxe.html


I think if I would of done it over again I would of got this board.

don't worry about voltages on the MSi board. They go very high.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.directron.com/m3a32mvpdeluxe.html
> 
> 
> I think if I would of done it over again I would of got this board.
> ...



Really that one, I was reading reviews on Newegg and people were complaning that the Wifi feature comsumed to much CPU during Ideal about 40percent.


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Really that one, I was reading reviews on Newegg and people were complaning that the Wifi feature comsumed to much CPU during Ideal about 40percent.



Those people are fools.


----------



## Snipe343 (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128070 XD


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

Snipe343 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128070 XD



Wait what so funny, should I buy this Board ???


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

erocker said:


> Those people are fools.



YOu recommend that Board as well, or what?


----------



## Snipe343 (Dec 27, 2007)

i recommened the board i posted, also lets you use AM2+phenoms if you ever get one


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

Sooo many choices no absolute answer, AHHHHHHHHH!!!

Anyways thanks for the help guys.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131011
> 
> one of the best motherboards made for AMD chips and has every bell and whistle made. It is even a wireless base station. Almost every review cite uses this motherboard for overclocking AMDx2 chips. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131011 It hase a 6 phase power system every memory tweak there is SLI and it takes AM2+ chips as well as AM2 chips.



Aside from the specs, but BIOS wise and Cooling wise, does that Board very from the Asus MVP AM2+????


----------



## trt740 (Dec 27, 2007)

*This motherrboard is unreal wifi base /sli/ usb out the azz heatpipes fan headers etc*



trt740 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131011
> 
> one of the best motherboards made for AMD chips and has every bell and whistle made. It is even a wireless base station. Almost every review cite uses this motherboard for overclocking AMDx2 chips. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131011 It hase a 6 phase power system every memory tweak there is SLI and it takes AM2+ chips as well as AM2 chips.
> 
> ...


----------



## trt740 (Dec 27, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Aside from the specs, but BIOS wise and Cooling wise, does that Board very from the Asus MVP AM2+????



Yes it is alot nicer. Trust me I had this board and it is the best motherboard I ever owned and i have owned a bunch. The 590 chipsets were really made for AMD chips . They really work well with them but not well with Intel. My 6000+ almost hit 3.6ghz with this board and my ram ran at the highest setting it has ever ran at, plus my PCIE slot ran at 150mghz with my old 8800 gts 320 stable 24/7 If you look at the benches in super PI that amd top chip is mine on this board. Look at it 8 channel sound ,WIFI, 7 SATA, 7 fan header all can be controlled in the bios, optical port , firewire, it almost never ever needed the bios hard rest no matter how high I overclocked it, external sata and way too many other things to mention. Plus it looks fantasic black board with copper heatpipes.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Yes it is alot nicer. Trust me I had this board and it is the best motherboard i ever owned and i have owned a bunch. The 590 chips were really made for AMD chips . they really work well with them but not well with Intel. My 6000+ almost hit 3.6ghz with this board and my ram ran at the highest setting it has ever ran at, plus my PCIE slot ran at 150mghz with my old 8800 gts 320 stable 24/7 If you look at the benches in super PI that amd top chip is mine on this board.



Naw, I realize that, but what I am trying to say is, do you think that the ASUS MVP will perform the same way just have all the new features???

Plus I don't want SLI, I aim to go Crossfire, but in the end if it seems the board you suggest it more woth it then I guess I'll go for it.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 27, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Naw, I realize that, but what I am trying to say is, do you think that the ASUS MVP will perform the same way just have all the new features???
> 
> Plus I don't want SLI, I aim to go Crossfire, but in the end if it seems the board you suggest it more woth it then I guess I'll go for it.



No it has a 580 chip set and is not as good. read these reviews http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=766&num=2 http://www.geek.com/asus-m2n32-sli-deluxe-wireless-edition-motherboard/ http://www.legitreviews.com/article/386/11/ it was also 2007 Pc magazines best motherboard buy.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> No it has a 580 chip set and is not as good.



Which one, this one??

http://www.directron.com/m3a32mvpdeluxe.html

Its seems really good, I was just hoping that it would have all the features that your board has?


----------



## trt740 (Dec 27, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Which one, this one??
> 
> http://www.directron.com/m3a32mvpdeluxe.html
> 
> Its seems really good, I was just hoping that it would have all the features that your board has?



That is a newer 790 board and very good aswell, really designed for the new quad core cpus, but I believe amd guaranteed backwards compatability with all AM2 socket motherboards. It is also  a crossfire board where the board I listed is a true SLI motherboard. Hope I helped you. For the cpu you have the board I listed is tried and true.

Also the board I listed supports the new Am2+ chips aswell  look here  http://event.asus.com/mb/am2_plus/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

trt740 said:


> That is a newer 790 board and very good aswell, really designed for the new quad core cpus, but I believe amd guaranteed backwards compatability with all AM2 socket motherboards. It is also  a crossfire board where the board I listed is a true SLI motherboard. Hope I helped you. For the cpu you have the board I listed is tried and true.
> 
> Also the board I listed supports the new Am2+ chips aswell  look here  http://event.asus.com/mb/am2_plus/



Thanks man, but again I really look forward to going CrossFire.

I'm googleing stuff on both of them right now, I am trying to make sure that the New Asus Board is as good at OVerclocking as the old version of it. If not then I am getting the SLI one I suppose.

Thanks again man.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay, I'll suggest a mobo that overclocks like mad. I'm not sure if it takes a phenom or not It will surely take your 6400+ where no 6400+ has ever gone before: *Abit AN9 32x*    priced at ~$150   based around the NForce 590 SLI


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Okay, I'll suggest a mobo that overclocks like mad. I'm not sure if it takes a phenom or not It will surely take your 6400+ where no 6400+ has ever gone before: *Abit AN9 32x*    priced at ~$150   based around the NForce 590 SLI



Is it crossfire, what are the BIOS setting like??


----------



## btarunr (Dec 27, 2007)

No it's full 32-lane SLI, Abit uGuru BIOS with more setting than a NASA satellite launch vehicle would have.  

Images courtesy OCWorkbench


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 27, 2007)

What TRT said or the 790x board would be the best.

What's funny is that the new 790 chips seem to work better with AM2 chips as of now.

The As board IMO is the best, but it will not do 4 cards. but are you going to do that?

The As board will do 3 tho, which might happen if you are running CF/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot, all of ya, but I have been waiting for DaMulta to give me my final choices and he has spoken.

It seems I will purchase the ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi AM2+(Under the assumption that AM2+ boards performe better with AM2 Boards) if my funds support it which they should, if not I shall purchase the ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition AM2.

Thanks so much guys, you guys truly are the best....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I just bought the Asus M3A32-MVP for $229.99(with out shipping), I'll let yall know how it performes in case anyones has doughts about it.


----------



## Demos_sav (Dec 28, 2007)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well I just bought the Asus M3A32-MVP for $229.99(with out shipping), I'll let yall know how it performes in case anyones has doughts about it.



You won't regret it. Now let's see that 6400 of yours


----------



## ElideN (Dec 29, 2007)

all i can say is asus brand


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 29, 2007)

Appriciate the reasurence guys.


----------

